# Which one is a KV-10 ?



## orlandomagic (Sep 29, 2010)

I find Kuhn's Poison Workbooks are generally very helpful. However, it sometimes happens that I am not 100% sure when trying to identify a poison. E.g., I am not sure whether a KV-10 has four embossed skulls as on the first attached to this post, or whether it has two embossed skulls (as on the pic enclosed in the next post - there is another skull on the other panel next to the front panel).

 May be some experienced collector can help - thanks in advance!


----------



## orlandomagic (Sep 29, 2010)

Here is the picture of the bottle with two skulls:


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 29, 2010)

You must have a copy of the 3rd workbook.

 This looks like to be a KV-10 as far as I can tell. As I look at your pix, it's described to a T by the book.
 Usually a KV has 2 flat sides and a round back.  This particular one has 3 flat sides and round back.


----------



## orlandomagic (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you! I do have the "Poison Bottle Workbook" by Rudy Kuhn, and also the "Poison Bottle Workbook II", but not the 3rd Workbook - do you know where I can get a copy?

 You are right, some KV's such as KV-1 have only two panels, but others such as the Taylor (KV-4) or the KV-10 have 3 panels. The description of the KV-10 in Workbook II says "Bimal. Front three panels are embossed as shown" [i.e. skull + ribs // POISON GIFT VELENO // skull + ribs]. Both of the bottles I was showing match this description. The bottle from the first pic has 2 additional skulls and additional text  [it says "POISON" several times], the bottle from the 2nd pic has no additional text, so I tend to think this is the one described in Kuhn's Workbooks. However, the size of the KV-10 as listed in Kuhn's Workbooks is 8.5", and I have never seen this bottle with 2 skulls in the 8.5" size in almost 15 years of active collecting.


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 29, 2010)

This is odd...my Workbook II only has 1 KV listed (9) and the 3rd workbook has 10 and 11.
 In case your description is different than what I have on my listing, after "embossed as shown":
 The back top is embossed GIFT skull GIFT at the skirt POISON skull VELENO.  The base has B542 in a diamond.
 As I look at your bottle, this describes it exactly that (not being able to see the base of course).

 Info added to workbook III... This is a Swiss bottle, comes in 8.5" and 10.5" in lime green and emerald.  Considered Scarce.

 Workbook III is available from the APBCA to it's members.  To join, click on the club link below to get the application.


----------



## orlandomagic (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you very much for clarifying!! So the bottle from the first pic is a KV-10 - thank you! It also comes in olive, and it also comes in the smaller sizes (250ml and 100ml), but the smaller sizes are very rare, especially 100ml is about impossible to get. The B in a diamond is the glassmark from the Bulach Glassworks (near Zurich in Switzerland). The 8.5" (500ml) bottle was also produced by the Vopak company, and comes with another glassmark.

 And you are right - the KV-section of Workbook II only has the KV-9. I have a few additional pages and some scattered pieces of information which I annexed to my Workbook II copy, hence my mistake. I realize I need a complete Workbook III and will contact Joan re a membership. I'm always a bit concerned about names and emails published online, but I have to discuss that with the APBCA-administrators. I mean, I really love the hobby, but if I go for a grant application and they google my name and find it next to things like poison bottles that might harm the grant application.

 Do you also know what type the bottle with the 2 skulls and with the plain round back shown from the 2nd pic is?

 Thanks again!


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 29, 2010)

Unknown...a variant perhaps.  The KV section is rather small.  
 Don't worry about your name being published online...that list is voluntary and only shows a short list of the total membership.
 You can submit any new bottles to Joan if you don't see them listed.  We get them all the time and new addictions and corrections are published in the quarterly newsletter.  And all the info you just gave me regarding the smaller versions and colors can be added as well.  In fact, I need to go through all the newsletters and pick out all the additions and changes that did not make the ever expanding list.  Sounds like a good day project for me.


----------

